# Senior Female in NJ



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Camden County Animal Shelter

Blackwood NJ

www.ccasnj.org


This pretty little lady named Trinity came in as a stray from a local town.

She is approx 8 years old and weighs only 9 lbs.

Trinity loves to be held and is so frightened in her cage, She paces back and forth,

looking every way to see if her owner's are coming.

She does seem to have some vision problems as she has a hazing over her eyes. So, she will need to be seen by a vet to determine what is going on with her eyes.

Trinity is so cute with her big, sad eyes and very friendly personality. She jumped right in my arms when I entered her cage.

I have a pic but can't seem to get it posted


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me,


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Went to petfinder and the Shelter site as well and don't see her listed. ..but WOW! what a LOT of Bull terriers they have there!!!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

try this link...I know she is not on their petfinders list for some reason

www.ccasnj.org


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe she was rescued/adopted?.. still don't see her on the shelter site.


----------

